# Dianabol sex drive



## Bladedrifter (Feb 2, 2010)

Does Dianabol suppress sex drive.My reason for asking dianabol shutsdown natural test,then there is no test in the system,can someone shed some light,cheers


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

mine decreases then the test 400 kicks in to sort that issue.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

years ago when i did dbol cycles on there own i did suffer from decreased sex drive and mild ED.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

didnt experince anything of this sort although im usaly a really horny bastard anyways


----------



## johnboy1981 (Nov 21, 2008)

Kamagra is your friend!


----------



## T-Flex (Dec 6, 2009)

I hear so many mixed and contradictory views about this. When I took it many years back, I suffered no loss in libido at all, if anything, it increased.


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

Never noticed it on dianabol - always been ok.

Someone may be able to help me out here? Why would dianabol have a derogatory effect on sex drive (unless you don t control estrogen) - it activates the androgen receptor and it converts to estrogen so should fulfill all your needs?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

T-Flex said:


> I hear so many mixed and contradictory views about this. When I took it many years back, I suffered no loss in libido at all, if anything, it increased.





Old but not out said:


> Never noticed it on dianabol - always been ok.
> 
> Someone may be able to help me out here? Why would dianabol have a derogatory effect on sex drive (unless you don t control estrogen) - it activates the androgen receptor and it converts to estrogen so should fulfill all your needs?


I agree 100%, i remember having a huge increase in sex drive on my first dbol cycles and so do many ppl i know, though this doesn't seem to last long, 4-5 weeks maybe where the dbol must be working along side your natural test, so it would appear that it does indeed take a few weeks of dbol use before natural test is suppressed, this of course leads nicely onto whether or not to run a PCT course after a short dbol cycle, but thats a whole new debate  .


----------



## Bladedrifter (Feb 2, 2010)

So do you think its the high levels of estrogen that dbol causes ,that suppressess sex drive.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Bladedrifter said:


> So do you think its the high levels of estrogen that dbol causes ,that suppressess sex drive.


It's a fact that high levels of estrogen are very suppressive to HPTA function. So yes.


----------

